
Avast Study at MWC: People will connect to any free WiFi - dbrgn
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160222005555/en/Avast-Wi-Fi-Hack-Experiment-Demonstrates-%E2%80%9CReckless%E2%80%9D-Behavior
======
dbrgn
Gizmodo uses slightly different wording in their headline:
[http://gizmodo.com/study-finds-people-are-dumb-will-
connect-...](http://gizmodo.com/study-finds-people-are-dumb-will-connect-to-
any-wi-fi-1760734633)

